# Russian Tortoise Vomiting



## glittertortoise (Jul 4, 2013)

I've had my tortoise Miska for over a year and have had no problems. She's about 5 years old. I came home from work to discover she has vomited. It was the food I gave her earlier. I gave her some banana, kale, and carrots. This was the first time giving her some
banana so I'm guessing that could be the cause but don't want to diagnose just yet. I'm hoping its just the banana that made her vomit and it's nothing serious. Advice please in what to do. Waiting to see if it continues and if it does then ill take her to the vet. 

The picture is her as of now after her vomiting episode.


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 4, 2013)

i have never heard of a tortoise vomiting. I wasn't aware that they could.

Russians should never be fed banana though.

Your tort cannot digest sugars properly. It gives them bad gut problems, but this shows in the poop usually. Fruit, including bell pepper and tomato, and carrot should only be fed very occasionally. Banana is pretty much pure sugar and should never be fed.

Your tortoise's diet should be almost entirely leafy greens. They love fruit, but it isn't good for them.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 4, 2013)

Hi glittertortoise:

I'm not sure that Miska is a Russian tortoise. Can we see some more pictures of the tortoise? Take one from up above looking straight down on her carapace. Then turn her over and take another looking straight down on her plastron.

If the vomiting was just a one time thing, I really don't think there's much to worry about. But if she keeps it up, a visit to a reptile vet would be in order.


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 4, 2013)

Yvonne G said:


> I'm not sure that Miska is a Russian tortoise. Can we see some more pictures of the tortoise? Take one from up above looking straight down on her carapace. Then turn her over and take another looking straight down on her plastron.


seeing the picture on a bigger screen than my cellphone, I am not sure either.


----------



## theelectraco (Jul 4, 2013)

That looks like a desert tortoise to me.


0.1.0 Dachshund
0.0.1 Redfoot
1.0.0 Greek


----------



## glittertortoise (Jul 4, 2013)

View attachment 48229


View attachment 48230


To be honest when I was looking at pictures of Russians I wasn't sure she was either but when my mom got her from a lady who had like a tortoise habitat that's what she told my mom and so that's what we've been going with. But here are pics maybe you can figure it out haha

And so far she's been normal again so it might have just been the banana.







Here are the pics again it didn't work correctly before.


----------



## RussTort (Jul 4, 2013)

I don't know what species that it is but there is no way that is a russian.

Whatever it is, good luck. He is vomiting and seems to have pyramiding.


----------



## theelectraco (Jul 4, 2013)

I would start giving her some regular soaking. Very dry.


0.1.0 Dachshund
0.0.1 Redfoot
1.0.0 Greek


----------



## JoesMum (Jul 4, 2013)

I have just read this on The Tortoise Trust website

_*Vomiting:* is a serious sign, consult your vet without delay. Can also indicate a very severe worm infestation._
Source: http://www.tortoisetrust.org/articles/commondisease.html#Vomiting


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jul 4, 2013)

I also think this is not a Russian tortoise. Looks like a desert tortoise (either _Gopherus agassizii_ or _G. morafkai_).

In any case, neither Mediterranean tortoises like Russians (_Testudo_ spp.) nor North American tortoises like the desert tortoise (_Gopherus_ spp.) are well-equipped to handle starchy fruits like bananas. Every once in a (like on a monthly basis), they can eat juicier fruits like cucumbers, tomatoes, strawberries, raspberries, or grapes. Grated carrots are fine as a monthly treat, too. But a banana is not really good for them.

Redfoots and other forest tortoises are adapted to eating more fruit, and are kind of famous for liking bananas. That's fine for them, as long as it's not too often, and as long as they get a good amount of calcium in their diet (bananas contain a lot of phosphorus and not much calcium). However, grassland tortoises like _Testudo_, _Gopherus_, sulcatas, stars, and radiateds should not be getting bananas.

Hopefully your guy feels better now. Remember, _Testudo_ spp. should be eating mostly forbs. The kale you offered is fine, but they should be getting other leafy greens, too. As for _Gopherus_ spp., they are predominantly grazers (grass-eaters), but also feed on broad-leaved weeds, legumes, flowers, cacti, and occasionally fruit.


----------



## pam (Jul 4, 2013)

Does not look like a Russian to me


----------



## bingbongbibidybobbo (Jul 4, 2013)

I wouldn't panic unless this happens again. My Russian once vomitted and I rushed him straight to the vets because I was told if a tortoise vomits its serious because they arnt "built" to vomit. The vet told me this was rubbish and it was basically because he'd stuffed himself stupid too quickly. Dont panic, observe and give him/her a nice soak to replenish any fluid loss 

Sent from my GT-N7100 using TortForum mobile app


----------



## Laura (Jul 4, 2013)

good soaking... and is it possible it got overheated???


where are you located?


----------



## glittertortoise (Jul 4, 2013)

Thank you for everyone's feed back its really helping! I soaked her and let heroism outside she's doing good now 


Let her outside***




Laura said:


> good soaking... and is it possible it got overheated???
> 
> 
> where are you located?





I live in Las Vegas! It is very hot but I put her inside during the hottest times.


----------



## WillTort2 (Jul 4, 2013)

Be very cautious; excessive heat could have caused the vomiting. She needs lots of water to self soak when outdoors and a cool burrow to hide in during the heat.

Good luck.


----------



## GBtortoises (Jul 5, 2013)

Looks like a Chaco tortoise, _Chelonoidis chilensis_ to me. They look much like American Desert tortoises in form, but differ in color and mature size.


----------



## Leopard Tortoise Lover 16199 (Jul 5, 2013)

Yes, I think it's a Chaco tortoise. Look at this.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 5, 2013)

My first thought was "Chaco" too, however the front leg scales are bigger on a Chaco. This tortoise has smooth, small leg scales. Since it comes from a back yard breeder, maybe its a cross between a chaco and a desert tortoise.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jul 5, 2013)

Yvonne G said:


> My first thought was "Chaco" too, however the front leg scales are bigger on a Chaco. This tortoise has smooth, small leg scales. Since it comes from a back yard breeder, maybe its a cross between a chaco and a desert tortoise.



I also think the forelimb scales are more like those of a desert tortoise. The profile of the head is deeper, too: more like a desert tortoise than a Chaco. The color and patterning (or lack thereof) is rather Chaco-like, but desert tortoises also lack patterning. Shells that are normally dark stay light indoors, and vice versa, so I think this is a desert tortoise.

I've never heard of a _Gopherus_ x _Chelonoidis_ hybrid, but there are lepracuttas out there, so I suppose it's possible. But I don't think it's necessary to invoke hybridization here. This looks like a regular desert tortoise to me. Actually, probably _G. agassizii_ rather than _G. morafkai_.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 5, 2013)

I guess we're going to have to agree to disagree. I have 8 desert tortoises, and this tortoise doesn't look like any of them.


----------



## Leopard Tortoise Lover 16199 (Jul 5, 2013)

It's very hard to tell. Here's a desert tortoise that could very well be mistaken for a Russian at first glance.
View attachment 48330
Although, yours definitely doesn't look like a Russian. It's too elongated and has a unique shell, yes like Yvonne said it could be a Chaco x desert


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (Jul 5, 2013)

Yvonne G said:


> I guess we're going to have to agree to disagree. I have 8 desert tortoises, and this tortoise doesn't look like any of them.



Well, I hope we can found out soon, because now I'm really curious!


----------



## Leopard Tortoise Lover 16199 (Jul 5, 2013)

This really is a mystery tortoise!!


----------



## sniperstan (Jul 23, 2013)

I've grown up in the Mojave desert all my life, and used to find and interact with the locals(gopherus agassizii) all the time, I have six of them that I've adopted, that to me looks like a gopherus agassizii. Possibly a gopherus morafkai, but either way, not a Russian. And should never be fed tropical or citrus fruits. Cacti apples are the best treat for them, if you can't get those tomatoes are a nice treat on occasion. I'd have him looked at immediately, vomiting can be serious. Hope he turns out ok.


----------



## EchoTheLeoTort (Jul 23, 2013)

not sure what it is but was very confused when you called it a russian until i read the comments  very cute girl though  best of luck on finding out the species


----------

